# Pokemon Black and White



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone else play Pokemon? Anyone getting Black or White? Yes, this is totally serious. 


I think I'm going to choose Mijumaru as my starter, it has the potential to be a good sweeper. What would you use?

I can't be the only slightly immature nerd on this forum!


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 2, 2011)

I was planning on getting it a few months after release, as for which starter I have no idea; I haven't payed that much attention to it.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to play it, I was actually a moderator on a danish pokemon forum waaaaay back in the days when ruby and sapphire was new.

I honestly stopped caring about the new pokemons when diamond and pearl hit the scene.

Red was good.
Gold was ORGASMIC!
Sapphire was okay.
Fire-red was great!
Diamond was... done in 3 days.
Heartgold is on my wishlist for nostalgia-purposes.
And this... Jesuwhatinabukkit?  Sorry, but it is quite unimaginary in my eyes. Nintendo has to stop making up new pokemons, and start creating better franchise for the already-existing pokemon scene!
Because: I. FUCKING. LOVED. POKEMON STADIUM! AND ITS SEQUEL!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Red was good.
> Gold was ORGASMIC!






Yellow was pretty good IMO

Gold blew my mind!


----------



## ROAR (Mar 2, 2011)

I play HeartSilver, and once I'm done I have Diamond to beat.
I'll get Black eventually, but I bought the Coheed SSTB pre-order
instead.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 2, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Red was good.
> Gold was ORGASMIC!
> I. FUCKING. LOVED. POKEMON STADIUM! AND ITS SEQUEL!



+1

I loved Red, Blue, Yellow, and even Green(even though I neever understood a word of it ).
The best games where Gold, Silver, and Crystal, though. I never played Gold(Me and my brother agreed to each get one of them), but Silver and Crystal were both amazing, so Gold probably was too.

I miss Pokemon Stadium, they tried to replace it with Pokemon Collesiunm, but that sucked ass, then they made a sequal, that sucked too, then they tried to be like Stadium with Battle Revolution, but that just didn't deliver, and it was missing the mini-games! 

Coincidentally I pulled out my N64 and played Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2 repeatedly the other day.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 2, 2011)

Unlike a lot of people, I'm glad the Nintendo is only changing the series superficially with each new generation. At its core, Pokemon is about catching and battling monsters, which should never change. I love how every generation is essentially the same story, but with enough new details to make it all worthwhile. 

Of course, I can't really give any reasons for this aside from my eccentricity . If Pokemon was a band, and kept putting out the same albums, just with different lyrics, I'd hate it.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

Pokemon is fucking amazing and I want the new games. I don't even have a DS.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 2, 2011)

im starting with Oshawott as well


----------



## Gameboypdc (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks awesome, but I think it's time I upgrade my DS to a larger screen model instead of the original. I wish they would just port these games to the wii, big screen, better controls and all out pokemon battles.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 2, 2011)

Gameboypdc said:


> Looks awesome, but I think it's time I upgrade my DS to a larger screen model instead of the original. I wish they would just port these games to the wii, big screen, better controls and all out pokemon battles.



The XL is a little bit too big, in my opinion. It takes away a good deal of the portability of the DS, which kind of defeats the purpose of a portable gaming device.


----------



## edsped (Mar 3, 2011)

Loved RBY (who didn't?).
GSC was amazing.
RSE was a huge disappointment.
P/D/Pt was surprisingly really good, I'd easily rank it along with GSC just in terms of how much fun I had with it. Plus reworking how normal and special attacks worked was WAY overdue.
GH/SS I was really excited about, but for some reason I just couldn't get into it. Got like 10 hours in and lost interest.

I kind of want to give B/W a shot just because it's fucking Pokemon and because it seems they've made some really significant and awesome changes, but I think I may have just finally gotten burnt out on Pokemon. Now if they make another good Dragon Warrior Monsters game and get rid of the gay fusion system from Joker...


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 4, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> im starting with Oshawott as well



Have you sneaked a peak at his final evolution? 
He looks soooo badass.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 4, 2011)

Call me crazy, but Ruby and Sapphire were easily the best in my eyes. I've spent many sick days on that game.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea. You're crazy.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 5, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Have you sneaked a peak at his final evolution?
> He looks soooo badass.



hell yeah, Samurott? Its like a fuckin sea lion had sex with a unicorn, and the baby was born in Japan 800 years ago, so it gets samurai swords.


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 5, 2011)

Is There any reason so many people don't like sapphire ruby and emerald? 
never really got to finishing a pokemon game so I wanna give it a shot, but I don't know which game to choose..


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Is There any reason so many people don't like sapphire ruby and emerald?
> never really got to finishing a pokemon game so I wanna give it a shot, but I don't know which game to choose..



I liked it a lot actually. 

I would say trying the new Gold and Silver Versions.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 5, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I liked it a lot actually.
> 
> I would say trying the new Gold and Silver Versions.



i love all the games, but D/P/Pt and FR/LG are the low points to me. R/S/E and HG/SS are by far my favourites of the non-original (R/B/Y and G/S/C) games.

On a related note, I just pre-ordered White version.

We should have a friend code thread, so I can kick all of your asses with my lvl 100 Shinies: Exploud, Weezing, Metagross, Charizard, Tyranitar and Machamp we can battle and have fun.


----------



## Captain Axx (Mar 5, 2011)

i might get this, but i might pre-order crysis 2 instead, (two completely different games lol.)

i loved emerald, i put something like 121 hours into the game!


----------



## edsped (Mar 5, 2011)

RSE was so disappointing to me because GSC was such a HUGE step forward and RSE didn't really do much by comparison. Hoenn had too much water, it was hard as fuck to get many of the Pokemon from generations 1 and 2, a lot of the Pokemon designs were pretty lame (subjective, I realize), they removed the day/night cycle from GSC, added a lot of features that I thought were just pointless like the beauty pageants and whatever the candy was called. There wasn't much cool after-game stuff like getting to explore Kanto and fight all the old gym leaders and the other Elite 4 in GSC. Natures, abilities and double battles are the only worthwhile things I can think of that were added in that generation. Abilities were cool, double battles I thought were just more novel and not all the interesting, and I thought natures were just annoying since you wouldn't really care unless you were one of those crazy obsessive people who cared about IVs and EVs and then it just added one more layer of annoyance on top of that and made it even more cumbersome to get and breed "perfect" Pokes. The new visuals and music didn't really do much for me either.

D/P/Pt on the other hand finally gave it some nice eye candy with the 3D rendered overworld and FINALLY changed the classification of physical and special moves to make logical sense. So Hitmonchan actually became useful instead of a piece of shit. It also brought back the night/day cycle and consolidated the retarded 2 bikes from RSE into 1 with switchable gears. Other than that it just felt like there was a lot more shit to do than there was in RSE and a lot more interesting Pokemon. Plus the region was HUGE.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 5, 2011)

I played the original red and that was it, got into multiplayer games after that.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 6, 2011)

2 hrs, 40 min


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 6, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> We should have a friend code thread, so I can kick all of your asses with my lvl 100 Shinies: Exploud, Weezing, Metagross, Charizard, Tyranitar and Machamp we can battle and have fun.




Metagross is definitely my favorite in that list. 

But I agree we should have a friend code thread, I'm getting white and want to see how I fare with my new Sea Otter pokemon! Only 3 more hours.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 6, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> Metagross is definitely my favorite in that list.
> 
> But I agree we should have a friend code thread, I'm getting white and want to see how I fare with my new Sea Otter pokemon! Only 3 more hours.



HAHA same game AND starter. i already got it (+1 for east coast).  I GOT THE LEAD. when i get the friend code ill post it.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Mar 6, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> HAHA same game AND starter. i already got it (+1 for east coast).  I GOT THE LEAD. when i get the friend code ill post it.



NO!!!!! How dare you get a head start. Damn time zones.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 6, 2011)

Vicissitude27 said:


> NO!!!!! How dare you get a head start. Damn time zones.



lvl 21 <3


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 6, 2011)

Getting it later this week.. I lost my ATM card ><


----------



## edsped (Mar 6, 2011)

can't get it working on my DSTT but just found out I can get $25 trade in credit for Soul Silver at Gamestop

getting it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Sofos (Mar 6, 2011)

Currently I have:
3 Gym Badges
Team: Lv. 16 Vicinti, Lv. 21 Dewott, Lv. 16 Venipede, Lv. 12 Pansear, Lv. 26 Gurdurr, Lv. 13 Roggenrola


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 7, 2011)

I picked Snivy!

Where do I get victini?


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got Pokemon Black today


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 7, 2011)

I wanna get it ill chose the otter thingy


----------



## Sofos (Mar 7, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> I picked Snivy!
> 
> Where do I get victini?



in the case is an insert that explains the whole thing 

on an otherwise indifferent matter, my team as of today:

Lv. 30 Larvesta, Lv. 46 Gurdurr, Lv. 47 Samurott, Lv. 46 Eelektross, Lv. 42 Cobalion, Lv. 23 Ducklett (my flying slave until Larvesta evolves [at level 59] )

I beat all of the Gyms, am level grinding before i take on Victory Road.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it me or do the new pokemon look kinda queer? I haven't got the game yet but I'm looking at em and...eww.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Is it me or do the new pokemon look kinda queer? I haven't got the game yet but I'm looking at em and...eww.



They look different yeah, but that's life.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 8, 2011)

I've liked all the generations up till this one, but a large amount of the new ones are dodgy. Some cool looking ones though.


----------



## Sofos (Mar 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've liked all the generations up till this one, but a large amount of the new ones are dodgy. Some cool looking ones though.



fav are still the original 251 (yes i think RBY & GSC are the originals)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it me, or do crits seem more common?


----------



## McKay (Mar 9, 2011)

I came in expecting a Gold vs Silver sprite thread. So many awful sprites in Gold. 

The Charmander one.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've liked all the generations up till this one, but a large amount of the new ones are dodgy. Some cool looking ones though.



Yo, I think 5 is better than 4 though. Especially because they dont have those shitty extra evolutions of old guys.

Though alot of the Gen 5 guys dont look as weak or as strong as they are. And some wear clothes?

I think theyre less cute and more cartoony is all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2011)

This one looks like a testicle







This one doesn't even look like a pokemon. It's a damned sarcophagus with arms.







Emo pokemon














Heatmor is cool, but has an unusual double penis.


----------



## edsped (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of the new Pokemon really are strange, but the names. Oh man the names. They're still punny in some way like they've always been in Pokemon, although it is harder to decipher the puns in a lot of cases, but phonetically they just look like shit.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess it never hurts to pretend.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Mar 10, 2011)

Long ago I remember joking with my friends about all the colors and stuff coming out. We got platinum right and black and white  I wonder what's next? Rainbow? Turquoise? POKEMON ACRYLIC.

back on topic,
I actually am semi looking forward to this. It'll be cool to see some fresh new ones. Although, I barely even know the ones in the Diamond/Pearl series. I use to be so into it, I could name all the ones from Red/Blue to Crystal, Silver, Gold. I was starting to get into the Ruby/Sapphire Series but never could name them all. Oh well. Regardless of whatever generation, I still love Mewtwo and think he's probably the most brutal of them all. This is for the 3ds only, correct?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope, it's for the standard DS/DSi/XL. 

Pertaining to the names, the worst is Audino. It's supposed to be pronouced "I don' know," referring to it's semi-rarity.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2011)

There are a lot more animals I'd like to see as pokemon, like stingrays (poison/water type?) and pokemon Gods, like a pokemon of war, love, heaven and hell etc.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are a lot more animals I'd like to see as pokemon, *like stingrays* (poison/water type?) and pokemon Gods, like a pokemon of war, love, heaven and hell etc.








It's from Gen II!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah yeah remember that one. Thats a manta ray, and kinda boring. :/ I want a scary looking stingray bastard.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Mar 10, 2011)

I was all about the blue version back in the day


----------



## edsped (Mar 12, 2011)

the fuck is up with this c-gear shit

did they REALLY have to make that the default thing for the bottom screen?

I just want to keep my item finder down there, damn it

what a retarded oversight


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are a lot more animals I'd like to see as pokemon, like stingrays (poison/water type?) and pokemon Gods, like a pokemon of war, love, heaven and hell etc.


Dunno, I think I prefer them to stay as animal variations, making a "pokemon of war" would feel weird to me. 
I do agree on the new pokemon looking weird though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 21, 2011)

I think it could be done without going away from the nature of pokemon. There are already those based around light and dark etc.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 30, 2011)

I should be getting a little bit of money for my birthday in April (26). So i'll buy black or white.

What is the difference though between the two? ANy?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 30, 2011)

I think everyone on this thread can appreciate this.






caskettheclown said:


> I should be getting a little bit of money for my birthday in April (26). So i'll buy black or white.
> 
> What is the difference though between the two? ANy?



White has more Pokemon overall, because of the White Forest, which has all the baby pokemon from previous generations, but I believe Black has more Unova pokemon.

More people have White than Black. 
Join the dark side caskettheclown.


----------



## Skirvin (Mar 31, 2011)

This might sound like a stupid question but ... In black/white can you catch all the pokemon (646 I think is the total amount now).

I remember on the last one i played (diamond and pearl) you had to insert an old cartridge to access the rest of the pokemon. Is that still the case?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 31, 2011)

You can't catch all the pokemon in any game I don't think. You can get some from past games, but not all.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 31, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> White has more Pokemon overall, because of the White Forest, which has all the baby pokemon from previous generations, but I believe Black has more Unova pokemon.
> 
> More people have White than Black.
> Join the dark side caskettheclown.




I'll probably get white cause I love the older gen pokemon but i'll have to see which Unova pokemon are in black though.

Join the Darkside? I've always been in the darkside.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody notice the lack of tact portrayed in Unova Region?






Really?






Yeah, that thing caused it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 31, 2011)

It is supposed to be based of off New York.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 31, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It is supposed to be based of off New York.


 
Yes that's true, and the designers did that intentionally. I wasn't expecting they'd go that far with ground zero as well. 

But then again, this is all nothing new. A lot of samurai games depicted the Christian missionaries as evil villains, like Shiro Amakusa in the Samurai Showdown games, or the entire Xavism cult in Sengoku Basara. (inb4 Xtianz 2 da lions)


----------



## Asrial (Apr 1, 2011)

Asrial said:


> I used to play it, I was actually a moderator on a danish pokemon forum waaaaay back in the days when ruby and sapphire was new.
> 
> I honestly stopped caring about the new pokemons when diamond and pearl hit the scene.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I have to remake this:
I saw randomly pokémon black in the used-game pile at my local gamestop, for 100,-. What the hell, I bought it for shits and giggles.

The pokémons are still IMO quite dull... But everything else...
HOLY FUCK
The difficulty is alittle bit toned down, and I still dislike the fact that my past strategy of just mowing everything down with starters and legendaries still works, but everything is really really good! I'm impressed.
I'd just wish I could get every single pokémon now, without the need of buying HeartGold...

I NEED MAH CYNDAQUIL! <3


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm kinda enjoying it, beaten the E4 for the first time, but I've rebuilt my team a bit since...I don't know about you guys, but these games just seem more fun to me when I don't use legendaries


----------



## Murmel (Apr 3, 2011)

Asrial said:


> Sorry, but I have to remake this:
> I saw randomly pokémon black in the used-game pile at my local gamestop, for 100,-. What the hell, I bought it for shits and giggles.
> 
> The pokémons are still IMO quite dull... But everything else...
> ...



You are one lucky fucker who found it that cheap 
I also want Black or White, I just gotta find my DS which I've lost... I already have Diamond and Heart Gold 

Also: CYNDALQUIL 4 LIFE <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 12, 2011)

The Dream World is getting released tomorrow!

Gaming - News - Pokemon Global Link launches April 13 - Digital Spy


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 13, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are a lot more animals I'd like to see as pokemon, like stingrays (poison/water type?) and pokemon Gods, like a pokemon of war, love, heaven and hell etc.



Mantine is, in essence, a Mantaray. Rayquaza was supposed to be the god of pokemon, and then they said "No, THIS is the god of pokemon" when they introduced that thing with the reindeer antlers around its abdomen.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> . (inb4 Xtianz 2 da lions)



Moar liek Christians to the...


VELOCIRAPTORS, YEEEEAAAARRRHHH


----------



## metaljohn (Apr 15, 2011)

So, how bout them pal pad numbers? I wouldn't mind setting up some battles/trades with you guys.


----------

